# Sourcing Power Steering Parts



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Looking to add power steering to my '67 GTO. Guy locally has a 70 lemans he is parting out. His lemans also has AC, I do not. Should everything bolt right up? What am I missing? Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

if truly original '70 model V8 LeMans pump & brackets, that is what you want. The '70 factory AC diam two groove wp pulley (a"128" or "130") will actually help cool the engine a little better than the 8" diam non AC pulley & it's mate the smaller diam"846" crank pulley. Either will fit with 11 bolt timing cover, "tall" 11 bolt pump, & the corresponding "842" & ""843" crank pulleys. Don't like the look of the additional "843" single groove AC pulley just sitting there behind the "842" two groove crank pulley, substitute a round 4 hole reinforcement plate behind the "842" crank pulley. In sending out rebuilt PS pump/bracket/pulley changeovers, for non AC cars like yours, will often send two of the reinforcement plates, one to eliminate the supplemental AC pulley, one to go up front, just like stock.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if i remember correctly you will need to get a rag joint that adapts the two different splines from the manual shaft to the power gearbox. Also if you have headers the long rag joint bolt clearance is tight and would knock on the header in tight turn parking situations, just ground them back a bit on the ends.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '67 GTO has a different firewall configuration than a '68-'72. Also, the front end parts are different. A '67 GTO with manual steering uses a different center link than a '67 with power steering, and the '68-'72 uses a different center link all together. While some components will exchange, a lot won't. As Pinionhead stated, pulleys and pulley depth is critical, especially if you have the stock 8 bolt water pump/timing cover. Later model pulleys on early pumps generally don't line up without a lot of fiddling.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*conversion ....*

Hi.... alot of good info above .... here is my take on the conversion

about your p/s conversion ..... a few simple questions are needed to start ....

is your motor still the 67 ? this doesnt matter much but ...

with 670 heads ? 71 ish and later dont have the extra bolt hole we need for p/s pump bracket using the 67-70 brackets

and a 67 timing cover ? if so you need the 2 groove 67 lower crank pulley .... 6 bolt mount to the balancer ... the 70 has a 4 bolt mounting

you may consider pulling your balancer and look it over good .. for swelling of the rubber and hairline crack at the key way ....

maybe even replace the seal and look at the rub mark on the balancer for seal wear .... is the seal weeping now ? 

these tend to have problems .....

how is your cooling on hot days last summer ?? if ok we would look for correct non ac pulleys.... but as OLE Pinion head mentioned above

the ac pulleys are harder to find but cool a bit better .... larger diameter crank .. smaller w pump pulley larger P/S pulley

we just hung a 69 power steering box on a 66 no issues with manual steer originally

buy everything off the front of the motor ... pump .... hoses ... steering box ... bolts .... belts etc ,.... the 70 ac pulleys have good value here on line

you should be able to sell them for the money to get the early stuff

you need a small diameter 67 68 ac 2 groove water pump pulley .... 9787909 67 ac or 9788886 68 ac .....

you already will have the ac p/s pulley large diameter from the 70

the crank pulley ac is 9788193 for 67 .. 

you will need the 2 upper alternator straps also for the 67 68 for alt adjustment

sell the 70 one to cover cost or use it ... but the are big n uggly like chevy ones .. and you will need to change out intake bolts to mount it.. they have

studs on the top of the bolt to mount the 70 bracket .....

you will need the stud from the front of the thermostat housing tooo if your manual motor doesnt have it for the alt strap to bolt to...

get the steering box WITH the pitman arm ......

buy a new rag joint for saftey and tight steering ... but get his off the column ,,, you will need 12 point socket 7/16 I think its a 12 point bolt to remove

I am sure there is more but we can help you thru it

Scott

206 465 9l65 

I am sure there is something I forgot or may not be correct .... but thats what we are here to chat about


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Some great info guys, thank you. Motor although not #'s matching is a '67 with 670 heads. I already bought a PS box WITH pitman arm and rag joint needed to complete that part of the conversion (hopefully). These part numbers on pulleys and brackets should help immensely. I'm sure I'll be getting back more more questions.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Some pulley pics I had before the 400 went to the machine shop.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Chad, how many bolts are attaching the crank pulley to the damper, 6 or 4? 
At a glance, I can't tell, but the big cup shape design of the rear of the crank pulley leads me to believe you have a '67 2 groove NON AC crank pulley on a '67 & earlier damper (balancer). That style damper & crank pulley can't be used with the 11 bolt timing cover.

The timing cover in the pic, as well as the water pump are the 11 bolt style. These are part of the pieces I've put together in many dozen "11 bolt WP/ PS changeovers". Changeovers which I've been putting together for '65-68 owners since the early 90's. The 11 bolt PS changeover is basically '70 Pontiac V8 model (exc V8 Firebird) pieces. The PS & pulley setup in my changeovers use the strap type alt brackets that were used on very early production '70 models, as well as ALL '69 model V8 Pontiacs with PS. When the setup is put together with the correct pieces, it looks nearly stock, but allows the use of the '68+ damper & 11 bolt "tall" water pump. Both of the latter are very common pieces, & typically avail affordably, as well as with the option for various SFI rated dampers & with quite a few water pump options.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hmmm*

looks like a

69 -70 timing cover ...with a 67 n older balancer....

the timing pad on the cover is in the 68 n newer position, and away from the balancer in the one picture .... not up close

thats looks to be an early balancer with 6 bolt mount ...they have a smaller diameter ..

its not a 68 cover because it has the 11 bolt water pump .... 69 or 70 by the timing degree tab

you need a later harmonic balancer 68 n newer ... buy a new one ....and a 68 69 70 crank pulley ...

and we still need the numbers off your water pump pulley and power steering pulley :smile3:

Scott


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll get numbers as soon as the engine comes back from the machine shop.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*give em a ringeroo*

they should have tanked em for you already probably

and know where your box of parts is to check numbers for us ....... 


also they may want the new style balancer also b4 assembly ??

Scott


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok I'll order a 68 and later balancer with corresponding 4 bolt non AC two groove pulley. As far as my brackets, would this be the setup I need to work with the 11 bolt pump? Pump pulley is a 9799127 XF. Cheers.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Chad, did you purchase the '70 PS setup?


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Nope, the seller won't respond now.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*keep callin him*

I have a nice '0846 lower pulley non ac 69-70 lower pulley and reinforcement ring and bolts

if Pinion Head cant help or you dont want to buy new.,,

I have a Sweet balancer also from a 44000 mile 69 gp ... exc rubber ,,,

and I should have the two upper straps also


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the parts Scott. Just found a pump with non ac pulley (9786900XD) and brackets for $120. If anyone has a few pictures of their setup (especially the brackets and hardware) used to attach the alt to the pump and head it would be much appreciated.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Having a hard time locating the bolt that will attach the rear power steering alternator bracket to the thermostat housing, and the hardware that actually passes through the front and rear brackets for alternator adjustment. Can someone point me in the right direction? Power steering box is in, still waiting on the engine ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the bolt that attaches the rear alt strap to the tapped hole of the intake for the front of thermostat housing is just a small studded bolt, same exact studded bolt as is used on front passenger side of intake (intake to head), also used at the base of the '67-71 throttle cable bracket to the intake. Do you need more than one? 

The other bolt you are speaking of, am assuming is the long bolt that goes through the hockey stick bracket, the front bracket, & & the '67-70 alum pivot bracket, I can measure you one if you need the length.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help dudes! The harmonic balancer/lower pulley info was super clutch!


----------

